# REO Wheel Horse Snowblower, Know it?



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm considering fixing up a 1970ish? REO snowblower. It is in good shape, no mechanical defects. It worked well, according to the current owner, but it has been sitting for 3 years. It has an aftermarket electric start on it as well. Is it worth $60? I am planning on giving it a tune up and getting rid of it fast. What do you think I can get for it for a quick sale?


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

Check out [email protected] 01/09/2009 Reo for sale


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

That's the model that I'm looking at. I live in Allentown and talked to the guy selling that one. He inherited it and doesn't know much about it. My main concern is that no one will want a machine that is 30 years old. I don't want it myself, I'm just looking for a quick project and it only costs $60. What do you think?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have one. 3 years ago I put about $100 my cost (dealer price) in parts into it, plus I had to have a gear shift-fork made by a local machinist which cost me about $100.
I only "restored" it as it has a cast-iron bore engine. Did a valve-job, carb. rebuild, points & cond., belts and muffler.
Since then, I cut the PTO pulley in half, put a 25% bigger auger drive pulley on the crank and a longer belt to speed up the 2nd stage (impeller). Also requires a slightly smaller idler pulley.
Built like a brick s**thouse, but with the age much may be needed...

I junked my 1960-something (think it was '67) Wisconsin-Marine Bob-Cat snowblower for this one LOL. Hated to do so, but the trans popped out of gear a lot and the belt was getting hard to find a replacement for.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

So would you buy one for $60 with an electric start that is in good condition. It worked fine 3 years ago and has been sitting in a garage, so the elderly gentleman does not think it will start, but it worked fine when he last used it. Would I be able to sell it for about $175 after cleaning and giving it a tune-up?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Bob,
Yes, I would.
If it's been sittin 3 yrs. with fuel in it, then it's going to need a system clean-out and carb. rebuild; new fuel lines too. If you can do the work yourself, it'd save you at least about an hour of paid shop labor just for the fuel system work.

You could probably sell it for more if you hold out, but here in N.J. once Feb. hits it gets tough even to sell new ones. Strange, Feb. can be the worst winter month here.

To buy something of equivalent quality today, if it was made, would probably run around $1600 to $1800 without breaking a sweat. There are still high-end units made which are worth the price, but are not of yesteryear's caliber.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for your insight Paul. I think I will buy it. I am planning on doing the work myself. I just got into small engine repair and am learning a few things as a go. I inherited some 4 chainsaws from my grandfather and was able to get 2 of them running. I sent 2 to the shop and they needed a carb cleaning. So I decided that I would learn how to clean a carb. I have fixed a different 2 chainsaws and 3 snowblowers, so far, and I'm looking for anything else that I can get my hands on. I'm thinking that this snowblower would be a good project for me. It seems every time I work on something new I learn a few things. Hopefully this project will be another good experience for me as well. Best Wishes. Bob


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Bob,
This is basically the same as what I have, and I figure you're looking at:
http://allentown.craigslist.org/grd/986903106.html

They don't have high impeller speed so they don't do well with wet snow, but then again not many do. That's why I sped up my second stage. Did the math first to see what I'd be turning the auger gear box and impeller at as I didn't want to put too much stress on it.
If you run across the old Ariens "10,000" series with a cast-iron auger gearbox, they're also over-built. Only problem with any of the oldies is getting parts...
Good luck!
Paul


----------

